# Which one?



## The Astroman

Which burner is better? 

DVD ± RW 8.5GB LITEON SHM-165P6S Retail

or same price

DVD ± RW 8.5GB LITE-ON 16H5S-02C Lightscribe Black+Beige - Retail

Well?


----------



## Geoff

do they both burn at the same speeds, and have the same cache size?  If it does, then i would go with the Samsung.


----------



## The Astroman

First: 

http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_product/e_shm165p6s.asp

It says I can create my own labels with it!!! COOOOOL!!

Second: 

http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_product/e_shw16h5s.asp


----------



## The Astroman

Right is SHM-165P6S, left is 16H5S-02C


----------



## The Astroman

They're the same except for the DVD-RAM which I never use, AND the one to the right has the thing so you can label ur disks...

Also, what is "Maximum by CLV, PCAV etc.."


----------



## Syphr

I would definately get the 2nd one, because it all its features are equal to the first but, if you dont buy the lightscribe now, you're gonna wish you had when you see it. Its a really nice, feature i have it on my computer.

Its funny actually, my friend actually replaced his DVD-RW, to get it like 3 months after he bought his.. (but he's kinda stupid)


----------



## Geoff

Get the 2nd one, since Lightscribe would be pretty cool to have.


----------



## The Astroman

Is lightscribe only black printing or also in colors?


----------



## tomb08uk

You may of already seen this site but here goes any way:

http://www.lightscribe.com/use/winterholidays.aspx?id=226


----------



## Syphr

I've only done black/white... to the best of my knowledge it doesnt do color, yet..

you can tho, get colored background disks..., and lightscribe in black onto them..
they come in red, orange, yellow, blue and green colors


----------



## The Astroman

Syphr said:
			
		

> I've only done black/white... to the best of my knowledge it doesnt do color, yet..
> 
> you can tho, get colored background disks..., and lightscribe in black onto them..
> they come in red, orange, yellow, blue and green colors



You need special discs to use Light Scribe?


----------



## Syphr

The Astroman said:
			
		

> You need special discs to use Light Scribe?



No, I am told that you can burn on regular cd's, but I dont know, because I buy the HP LightScribe CD's/DVD's now.

I just meant, they have special ones for colouring


----------



## Geoff

Syphr said:
			
		

> No, I am told that you can burn on regular cd's, but I dont know, because I buy the HP LightScribe CD's/DVD's now.
> 
> no, they have special ones for colouring


your wrong, they have special CD's that are capable of being burned with litescribe.  You can use any cd to burn, but only the special ones can have text and images burned onto the disc.

The prices are around $8 for 10 LiteScribe CD's/DVD's.


----------



## Syphr

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> your wrong, they have special CD's that are capable of being burned with litescribe.  You can use any cd to burn, but only the special ones can have text and images burned onto the disc.
> 
> The prices are around $8 for 10 LiteScribe CD's/DVD's.



like I said, i dont know about other CD's, i never commited to Yes or No, but i do know that i buy 10 lightscribe CD's for $5, and 10 lightscribe DVD's for $10.


----------



## Geoff

Syphr said:
			
		

> i buy 5 lightscribe CD's for $10, and 5 lightscribe DVD's for $20, so I think you're getting ripped off


i agree, i think there a waste of money.  You'd be better off just printing your own labels in a printer.


----------



## Syphr

for now anyways,

    I only use them for some things, most things are still just burned and markered. I dont want to shorten the life of my DVD-RW, just so i can write labels on everything i burn


----------



## The Astroman

Are these Lightscribe compatible DVDs?






I KNOW THESE ARE (BUT THEY'RE MORE EXPENSIVE!)


----------



## Syphr

Couldn't tell you 100%...

but i would say Printable, means LightScribe...ya


----------



## Syphr

oh, sorry i should've look closer, No they arent

they are for use in inkjet printers, not lightscribe


----------



## The Astroman

Well, it's done. I ordered the Light Scribe DVD Burner.


----------



## ceewi1

If they're the same price, why not?  After all, the discs will come down in price.


----------



## Syphr

They already have come down considerably since i bought, mine i pay $1-$2 less per disk now than I did 3 when I bought it (varies by brand name)


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Go with the lightscribe that owns.


----------

